# November 2014 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to November's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, IntrovertEJL!*

IntrovertEJL (10 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

umarnasir335 (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MattsBettas (8 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tirianixie (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

iSheree (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

lilnaugrim (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Crossroads (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

WildKat (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Bettaluver4evr (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Indigo Betta (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kdowg2121 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Litzi1964 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xShainax (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SplashyBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

galaxy786 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Pippin (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

clopez1 (0 votes)


----------



## iSheree (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations to the winner!


----------

